# In need of a good site near Koln / Bonn with swiming pool



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

We are en route to Lake Garda on Thursday and thinking of a couple of stop overs - the first is near Koln / Bonn which seems to be about the 5 hour mark.

Does anybody know of a good campsite with swimming pool indoors and outdoors if possible but if not out doors ok.


Thank you

SteveO


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Could try campsite just south of Bonn at Remagen, it doesn't have a swimming pool on site but the municipal pool is right next door

Really good site, we stayed a few days two years ago, Goldene Meile

http://www.camping-goldene-meile.de/Lageplan/Mainframe.htm


----------

